# BMW i3 sparks huge global interest in electric cars



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

BMW has been inundated with requests to test-drive its first electric car, the i3.








Around 6,500 people in the UK alone have already asked for a trial run -more than the current total of EV owners in the country - and this is being replicated in all the markets where the car has been shown.

Last week BMW introduced the i3 to a select audience in California, and 1,200 people put their names down to buy one when it becomes available next year. BMW is also expecting a lot of interest in China when the car goes on sale there.

Globally, 100,000 people have registered for test drives in the few months since the car was introduced simultaneously in the UK, America and China, and BMW has 10,000 orders.








Interest is fairly evenly split between men and women, and - contrary to expectations - more people are drawn to the pure electric version than the model with a small range-extender combustion engine.

However, this is causing "a problem" in terms of supply, admitted Ian Robertson, the board member for sales and marketing. The brand-new factory in Leipzig which was set up to build BMW's i range of electrified vehicles is currently capable of producing only 400 cars a month, largely because of production times for the bespoke carbonfibre bodies.

Next year BMW will introduce its second model in the range, the hybrid i8 sports car, which will have an official fuel consumption figure of around 80mpg and the carbon footprint of a small city car, said Robertson.

"We have excited the world about the possibilities for electric cars," he added. "BMW is determined to play a very significant role in electric cars, and London is the driving force in a lot of our thinking. If you can't make this thing work here..."


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

:tumbleweed::lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

I spotted this i8 yesterday testing in Sweden


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have just seen one of these i3's spin round in our work car park. We have Pendragon on our estate and they own a large number of car dealerships so guess it was going there.

Looked bigger than what I thought.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I've no interest in a car that doesn't make a sound. A car losing its sound is a human becoming deaf.


----------



## SkippyK (Jun 1, 2009)

Brigham1806 said:


> I have just seen one of these i3's spin round in our work car park.


That will be it at the limit of range ;-)


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't day I am a bit fan I'm afriad


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

WP-UK said:


> I can't day I am a bit fan I'm afriad


Pardon?


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Pardon?


Sorry, horrific post on my behalf :lol:

Take 2:
I can't say I am a big fan I'm afraid.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

WP-UK said:


> Sorry, horrific post on my behalf :lol:
> 
> Take 2:
> I can't say I am a big fan I'm afraid.


No worries, anyone can get their wucking mords fuddled on a Sunday morning


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Exotica said:


> I've no interest in a car that doesn't make a sound. A car losing its sound is a human becoming deaf.


BLDC motors do sound awesome though.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone else actually noticed it's PIG UGLY!

Also how can BMW release a car that only scores 4/5 in crash testing! Even cheap Korean city cars get 5/5 nowadays:doublesho


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Exotica said:


> I've no interest in a car that doesn't make a sound. A car losing its sound is a human becoming deaf.


Of course they make a sound just not one u associate with a car, haven't u heard the tesla's or a milk float?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

philmuskin said:


> I spotted this i8 yesterday testing in Sweden


Certainly better looking than the butt ugly i3. I was almost sick when I first saw the i3 advertised. Not what usually comes out of BMW. Just because its economical/ Eco friendly doesn't mean it has to be ugly.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I like it, the price is fantastic compared to some other electric cars.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I was shocked at how many Aberdeen had sold and had interest in you may be shocked i thought electric would be non starter up hear but it seems im wrong again


----------

